# Rework cutting edge of a ditcher



## Nutfarmer (May 8, 2022)

After years of use the tool we pull irrigation ditches with just wasn’t doing it. New blades are not available and couldn’t find replacement steel.  Out to the scrap iron pile to find a used blade that came from Kenco. They use a submerged arc process to embed broken carbide on the cutting edge. Cut off the old steel and welded in the replacement edge.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 8, 2022)

Nice fix. Mike


----------



## Martin W (May 9, 2022)

Nice job! Looks like you got your moneys worth out of that old cutting edge. Should be good for another 50 years.
Martin


----------



## markba633csi (May 9, 2022)

Looks like you have a well-equipped scrapyard!
What type rod did you use?
-Mark


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 9, 2022)

Used 6011 for the root pass then 7018 for fill. Had to stitch weld in two inch passes to keep the weld and high carbon base metal from cracking. Scrap pile is almost a must to keep farm equipment running. It is amazing how much  can be repurposed with a little thought. I would be broke if I had to hire out repairs. Couple days work 5 pounds of rod and a little hard face and it's back in service. When we irrigate there is two thousand gallons a minute running. Pull a poor ditch and it breaks making one heck of a mess.


----------

